# vertikale linie



## wo0zy (27. September 2001)

hi,

ich würde gern ma wissen ob es sowas wie den <hr> tag auch für die senkrechte gibt, ich sowas schonma gemacht, aber ich weiss nichmehr ob es ien bild war, was ich in die länge gezogen hab, oder ein tag.
wenn es ein tag war fällt er mir nichtmehr ein, kann mir einer helfen??

thx im voraus


----------



## Quentin (27. September 2001)

kein tag, ein bild.... height=400 zb und align=left oder right oder absmiddle 

hth

regards


----------



## wo0zy (27. September 2001)

ok, danke dann hab ich mich da wohl geirrt!!


----------



## mille (28. September 2001)

müsste doch auch <hr width=1 height=400> gehn - oda ?


----------



## wo0zy (28. September 2001)

naja das geht nicht wirklich hatte ich auch schon probiert, aber ab ner bestimmten länge is schluss, und ich glaub das is bei hundert!


----------

